# Old photograph valuable?



## Entoman (Jun 13, 2020)

I found this old photo at a local thrift store. It appears to be quite old and has some color tinting added. Are things like this worth anything?

Regards


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 13, 2020)

Put on eBay someone may recognize it......


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2020)

I doubt it has much value. Without provenance, I would rate it at $25 or so.If the subject was a famous person, that could easily up the value.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I doubt it has much value. Without provenance, I would rate it at $25 or so.If the subject was a famous person, that could easily up the value.


I would say that's probably on the high side; I routinely see boxes of old card prints  for <$50.  I would say it's worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## Entoman (Jun 14, 2020)

I didn't buy it, I didn't have the money to impulse buy on something like that at the time. I mostly just wanted to see if I had missed an interesting oportunity or not. Since they had it priced for $40 though it sounds like there wouldn't have been much hope for resale at a higher price.


----------



## compur (Jun 14, 2020)

Entoman said:


> I didn't buy it



Smart.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 14, 2020)

As a collector of old photos they are worth only what someone might pay. Unless you have a well known photographers print made by that photographer him/herself or a photo of someone famous than it's all in the air about price.

Example would be I got this 13.5 x 19.5  portrait free from someone who just wanted the frame/bubble glass.





On the other side of the coin a tin type was donated to Goodwill that was a portrait of General Grant and sold for several thousand dollars. 

I'd say that one you show might be worth around $10-25 at a flea market. The frame could be worth more than the photo.


----------



## IanG (Jun 14, 2020)

compur said:


> Entoman said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't buy it
> ...



Agreed, I think the only value was the frame in this case.  something of identifiable interest or really nice would be different.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2020)

Good move _not_ buying it priced at $40...while it might be worth thst ad a decor piece, as a collectible photo that's too much money for a picture of some random baby.


----------

